# Yamaha RX-V473 Discussion Thread



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

*Yamaha RX-V473 Review*
By Luther Ward







​
Yamaha has been around for a very long time. They are known for having great value for the dollar and having gear to meet the needs of any level user. This time around, I take a look at the RX-V473. While not a high end receiver, it does have a lot of great features without the high end price. It has a little more power than some entry level receivers. This comes in handy for more dynamic movies and more headroom in two channel listening. Airplay is sure to appeal to many these days with the market filled with iPhone, iPod, and iPad users. Setup is an easy 1 - 2 - 3 process with YPAO Sound Optimization. There is a lot more to learn. Be sure to read the full review linked below.

* 5-channel powerful surround sound
* 80W per channel (8 ohms, 20 Hz-20 kHz, 0.09 % THD, 2 ch driven)
* HD Audio format decoding: Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio; Dolby Digital Plus and DTS-HD High Resolution Audio
* 4K Pass-through for Next Generation Super High Resolution Images
* AV Controller App for Easy, Convenient Operation
* AirPlay Allows Streaming Music to AV Receiver
* YPAO Sound Optimization for Automatic Speaker Setup
* USB Digital Connection for iPod, iPhone and iPad on the Front Panel


*Yamaha RX-V473 Review Thread*


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for another great review Luther! :T


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the review Luther. YPAO and Airplay on this entry level model makes it a really good deal.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Super review, Luther. Thanks for all the great detail.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Great review Luther! 

I used to own the 671 and it was nothing but great for what it offered! 
I now also own a RX-A710 as its now used in our family living room as I went the Pre/Pro route for my theater room, but that too is a stunning receiver that gets the job done as long as you don't need to add preouts for external amps.

I also tested the Yamaha basic 373 for $199 and it did a great job for solid performance in power and basic offerings (no network though). YPAO did a great job on calibration and getting to the speaker calibrations in manual mode was simple.

As for the remote, I didn't use it for anything except to:
*Change HDMI source
*Volume control
*Audio calibration

Oh and I liked the app Yamaha app for both my droid phone and ipad to control the yamaha receiver. 

If anyone is looking for an easy to use receiver to do it all and does not need preout for externals, Yamaha is a excellent choice due to its competitive price! 

Great job Luther on the review.


----------

